# Noosa 18/2



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Well it all started so well.... The traffic was light - we stopped biefly for coffee at a BP and hit the beach for a launch at just after 6am following a 2 hour drive. Several other kayakers launched their ski's before us with such apparent ease.

Our plan was to hit the bay and target some Snapper.

We have launched into the sea from a beach before - but not into two and a half ft waves. My wife looked anxious and I pulled my kayak into the water. I watched the break and just after the big wave of the set pulled in.

The first wave was a breeze, the second nothing too much - but I misjudged the 3rd, what happened next occurred over just a few very short seconds.

The wave was bigger than I anticipated and I tried to guide it over - but the beach dropped off sharply so I had to leap to keep up with the kayak. The yak lurched up and then to one side, trapping my finger under the carry handle, up and up she went and although my leap would have made Michael Johnson proud - it wasn't high enough.

As the kayak landed I felt the pain in my arm of it being stretched and my wrist being rolled. Fortunately everything was leashed on so nothing was lost, although 1 rod was busted in half. I guided her back to the beach on the next wave.

At least my arms and legs weren't broken, but I soon became conscious on a stream of blood free-flowing from my finger. For a moment I though we might try again but I noticed my finger nail had pretty much been ripped clean off. My second finger was already blue and purple.

I stood for a few minutes and watched the sand around my feet quickly turn red and knew the day was over - and glanced over at the kayakers and felt stupid for such a simple mistake.

I left my yak with the wife and called in to see the lifesavers who were brilliant. They just watched as I treated myself (I am a former army medic and also nurse) their 1st aider wasn't in today. Then we headed out to the hospital where I had surgery to remove the remaining nail and debris.

The lifesavers even helped us load the yaks ontop of the car. Without them we would never have made it. My wife is not all that tall and my right hand was out. 

I called back to the lifesavers to leave a donation before heading home with a very sunken heart. 

Several of the QLD people have talked about doing a group training for surf launches and if anyone else is interested I will now do this. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Geez, ouch Ben!!, hard luck there mate. Shame the trip was over so quickly. Good to hear the lifesavers were so helpful - those guys are great. Hope your fingers right soon enough and I'd be keen for a surf launch tutorial- especially after hearing about your unfortunate mishap today.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

The finger is still oozing. There is a laceration on one side through which I could quite clearly see the bone. Luckily this did not cross the nail bed.

The nail is torn right off - done to the bone.

What I did wrong as far as the finger was concerned was hold the toggle on the front of my swing. If it had a rubber handle like more modern designs this would not have happened.

I did get off fairly lightly though and did not loose a thing! I though for a bit that I had lost my tackle box, so I got to spend $100 in Davos an will get a new rod soon.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

That must hurt! Shame about the rod as well. I'll pm about the surf launhes.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ben, ouch! mate, what a sad day for you! I hope the rod you snapped was not a favortie! or expensive one!

I am glad the lifesafers were there to help (no doubt you taught them a thing or two from the army days)

Hope the recovery is short!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh man, I felt that as I was reading it.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys - I am hoping to have another crack at launching in the same place sometime next weekend.

I used to have an evil chuckle :twisted: when I used to remove their nails as an army medic. I have a some what different perspective now.... 

The rod was a $60 Penn powerstick, I love these rods because of the quality and relatively low cost.


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your really bad day, Hope the finger repairs quickly.
I'm keen to join in on a surf training day I'll PM you shortly


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gee, I felt that reading it too. Glad that all is ok and you'll be back in the water in a week


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQRMejoAABdXgAASQIECQRAgP+//4CAAkg1Taaj0TTTI0AaaNBqn6KGg9JP0oYj0aJ6hAtCAjeXMhJPVebrUovF2CnGHWEM5rmrDxoSteqtewajzLlI6Dgs6Taq+yiKBEBkFA9hIftr+xAZMi0wfN8gJXaOKA8fTv2MGuKC1AnkobnTXNAERq7E+VUqrOTMOD/F3JFOFCQBEx6Og


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yakker - I'd sing like a canary if someone pulled my nail without a soiled dose of local anesthetic. Not that I will ever sing in tune....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Very unpleasant experience mate, my wife who is no sook had a nail removed as part of a slicer accident in the kitchen, and I remember her asking for more local aneasthetic many times as the doctor did some minor surgical repairs, and it was tender for many months before the nail regrew


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ouch!!!!!

I lost a nail when I crashed my motorbike. I also tore up my face pretty bad, 30 stitches. My face didn't hurt at all, but the throbbing of that nail was unbearable. I remember that 30 minute drive to the hospital, longest half hour of my life.

My nail grew back just fine, bit wonky. It is still sore if I hit it on some thing or even slightly squash that finger.

Best of luck in the recovery.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

At least everybody got home safe (bit of lost gear, and some aches and pains, aside). The Andrew McCawley story puts everything into a bit of perspective, doesn't it.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope you have a quick recovery and get get back to paddling soon. OUCH! Why do things like that always seem to happen at the start of the trip rather than the end? Having a couple of fish in the yak might make it a little more tolerable


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Geez Phoenix, I can feel your pain - literally. I smashed my right thumb at work a few days ago  . Split the thumb in a few places & nail has lifted & I'll lose it but no bones broken. Even having it well bandaged & padded can't prevent the pain from the occasional knock against body or something.

An added pain was that the weather was perfect for a yakfishing trip yesterday but heeded docs advice to keep thumb dry & clean for a while & stayed off the water (even avoided driving anywhere near it so I wouldn't have to look at the calm conditions :roll: )

At least I didn't suffer your pain of damaging fishing gear. Good luck on the next outing there!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Fishbrain is currently organizing the course with Craig - totally recommend doing it.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

real sorry to hear of your injury, and not only that but you had also driven two hours to get there...good luck next time.


----------

